# [LVM] open failed [Closed]

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté de faire une install avec lvm sans cryptage.

j'ai crée ma partition en 8e00 nommée /dev/sda5

fait un pvcreate sur /dev/sda5, puis un vgcreate toto

et lvcreate sur toto pour home et usr

et j'ai systématiquement une erreur au démarrage il arrive pas  a monter les partitions

j'ai utilisé un noyau rescue-std je suis en funtoo 

le message est mis par le daemon lvm /dev/mapper/toto-lvuser : open failed : No such file or directory

si je monte avec un mount ca marche mais au redémarrage je dois recommencer

quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?

Bonne fin de journéeLast edited by bouriquo on Sun Mar 25, 2012 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

udev version 181?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

Aucun problème (à priori) de LVM avec udev 181.

Par contre, je dirais un petit oubli :

```
rc-update add lvm boot

rc-update add device-mapper boot
```

----------

## bouriquo

hello guilc,

Merci en effet c'était bien cela  :Laughing:  je me suis trompé j'ai mis lvm en default et oublié de mettre device-mapper.

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Aucun problème (à priori) de LVM avec udev 181.
> 
> Par contre, je dirais un petit oubli :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ben moi je voyais la /usr séparée, donc paf, pastèque.

----------

